# Betta Show



## Artemis

Permission given by Sakura8
This contest is not supported by BettaFish.com​

I will be judging this contest by myself. Submit pictures of your betta(s) in full flare if possible though relaxed is accepted. Males and females are judged separately for fairness. The judging is based off of an appropriate standard for each variety. Submit your betta into what variety you believe it falls in to. If I see fit that it be moved to a different category, I will do so.

The fish are judged on: Color/pattern, fins (size, alignment, conformation), body shape and size, overall appeal.

Fill out the form below, one for each betta. 

Your Username:
Fish Name:
Type:
Sex:
Color:

Entries will be accepted until 11:00 American Eastern Time on Sunday, March 17th, one week from now. Judging will be done over the week with preliminary comments revealed as fish are judged with final results posted on Saturday. Titles are as listed:

Top Of Group
Top Male
Top Female
Grand Champion
Reserve Grand Champion
Best Color
Personal Picks (what I would have in my house)

Thank you in advance for any entries.


----------



## registereduser

What's the prize?


----------



## Artemis

Grand Champion and Reserve Grand Champ get a graphic for their signature.

It's more for fun.


----------



## madmonahan

I will see if I can get a good photo.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Username: BeautiulBetta123
Fish name: Marble
Type: Halfmoon
Sex: Male
Colour: Blue Panda Marble


----------



## trilobite

Username:Trilobite
Fish name: Blacky
Type: HMPK
Sex: Male
Color: Black & copper


----------



## Bombalurina

Is there a limit on the number of entries?
I'll be getting some new girls tomorrow, so I'll be able to enter then.


----------



## PhischAndChips

I have a sort of Double Tail/Rose Tail hybrid. Can I enter him?


----------



## Artemis

Yes, I will add in a Hybrid section. I have one myself, a halfmoon double tail plakat. Up to 5 bettas each.
I will be changing entry time to NEXT Friday at 12:00 Eastern Time as we don't yet have many entries


----------



## xShainax

How many pictures of one betta can we enter?


----------



## Bombalurina

Sorry, I am still planning to enter, I've just not managed to get a decent photo yet!


----------



## Kiara1125

Username: Kiara1125
Fish name: Daemon
Type: HM
Sex: Male
Color: Blue/red marble










Or a video of him two months before this picture was taken. Please don't mind me talking. Heck, just turn off the volume. xD this was taken almost 2 years ago, so I ramble a lot. :-?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og3JffN_tmI


----------



## Artemis

I am moving the entry date up until Friday the 22nd. Keep entries coming!


----------



## madmonahan

Kiara, he is adorable! I love his lips. :3


----------



## xShainax

Your Username: xshainax
Fish Name: Tie dye Patriot
Type: CT
Sex: Male
Color: Red, white, blue grizzle?


----------



## PhischAndChips

Your Username: PhischAndChips
Fish Name: Memphis
Type: Delta Tail
Sex: Male
Color: Black/Purple (I honestly don't know what to call it)









Naveen refuses to give me a good picture, so his will be up later


----------



## PhischAndChips

The red spot on his fin is just the light hitting it weird. He does not actually have a red spot.


----------



## xShainax

Memphis is gorgeous


----------



## Kiara1125

madmonahan said:


> Kiara, he is adorable! I love his lips. :3


Thank you! :3


----------



## Perry the platypus

Ooh!!! I want to enter!! Lemme grab my Memory card first.


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK!! 
Your Username: Perry the platypus
Fish Name: Perry
Type: Veiltail
Sex: Female
Color: Aqua green, Teal, Black, Silver


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

I cannot get either of them to flare, EVER. And when I do, I can never get a picture.  Wiggly little things. The picture I have of Patriot is the closest I've ever gotten to taking a picture of him flaring. And he isn't even really flaring. Neither is Tina in her picture, but at least she stayed still long enough for me to get ONE decent picture of her, completely in focus.

Your Username: bettacrazygirl86
Fish Name: Patriot
Type: Veiltail
Sex: Male
Color: Blue, red, and white










Your Username: bettacrazygirl86
Fish Name: Tiny Tina
Type: Plakat
Sex: Female
Color: Brown, pink, and purple


----------



## MoonShadow

Your Username: MoonShadow
Fish Name: Patrick
Type: Crowntail
Sex: Male
Color: Red with Iridescence


----------



## Kiara1125

If we can add a male and a female, then ...

Username: Kiara1125
Fish name: Apocalyptica
Type: Combtail
Sex: Female
Color: Blue/red dragon


----------



## Bettafishilove

Username: Bettafishilove
Fish Name:Snoozles
Type: Veiltail
Sex: Male
Color: Dark Blue,Light Blue and Red


----------



## Jexx

is this contest still on?


----------



## Kiara1125

Jexx said:


> is this contest still on?


Yes


----------



## Jexx

Screen Name: Jexx
Fish: Esmeralda
Gender: Female
Type: Plakat
Color: Red/blue


----------



## Jexx

Screen Name: Jexx
Fish: Galileo
Gender: Male
Type: Veil tail
Color: Turquoise, blue and red


----------



## bserrano2

Your Username: bserrano2
Fish Name: Renji
Type: Veil Tail 
Sex: Male
Color: Red


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Username: LebronTheBetta
Fish Name: Lebron
Type: Crowntail (CT)
Sex: Male
Color: Cherry Red with Blue Iridescence


----------



## Otterfun

OOPS, missed the deadline again, nevermind, enjoy photo of my Finn anyways =D

Username: Otterfun
Fish Name: Finn
Type: Halfmoon
Sex: Male
Color: Turquoise Blue Iridescence Butterfly Dragon Scale










mine was zooming by when I took this. He was a Petco rescue, came with hole in the head, treated with Maracyn II + AQ Salt for 10 days, he's always been a fiesty boy, flaring all the time even when he had HITH.


----------



## Allirane

Otterfun said:


> OOPS, missed the deadline again, nevermind, enjoy photo of my Finn anyways =D
> 
> Username: Otterfun
> Fish Name: Finn
> Type: Halfmoon
> Sex: Male
> Color: Turquoise Blue Iridescence Butterfly Dragon Scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine was zooming by when I took this. He was a Petco rescue, came with hole in the head, treated with Maracyn II + AQ Salt for 10 days, he's always been a fiesty boy, flaring all the time even when he had HITH.



Your betta is stunning. So cool!


----------



## Artemis

Ok and end!!!


----------



## Artemis

I'll judge starting NOW.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Good luck everyone!


----------



## logisticsguy

Darn missed it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Otterfun

logisticsguy said:


> Darn missed it. Good luck everyone!


show it anyways, they are all great "kids"


----------



## logisticsguy

Ok. This is my ever changing marble boy Finnigan. You all have some real nice fish.


----------



## Otterfun

Wow, like his "pouting" looks, very cute.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Finnagin is so pretty!


----------



## Artemis

*Halfmoons (HMPK Also)*

BeautifulBetta123's Marble

_Nice coloration. Elongated anal. Ventrals could be longer. I would prefer a straighter topline. The first rays of the dorsal are quite stubby. Overall, very pretty fish._

Trilobite's Blacky

_Dorsal could be more rounded but high first ray and ventrals could be more knife shaped. Nice tail and anal fin. Overall very nice fish._

Kiara1125's Daemon

_Anal and dorsal are slightly long. Nice large tail though. Ventrals aren't the same length but the coloring is wonderful. Fins are to big for the fish however. Overall, I would have this fish but many breeders would not._

Otterfun's Finn

_Nice coloration. Lip juts out slightly and dorsal is skimpy. Overall, excellent petstore buy. _


Winner of the Halfmoon class: Trilobite's Blacky! Excellent carriage in this fish. Very pretty and high class.


----------



## Artemis

*Crowntails*

xShainax's Tie dye Patriot

_Very nice coloration. Slight hunch at the head. Webbing reduction could be increased but equal through the fins. Overall, a fish that would be a good sire. _

MoonShadow's Patrick

_Nice coloration but fins are very scraggly. Anal is long but okay topline. Would make a nice pet but not show quality. Cutie though._

LebronTheBetta's Lebron

_Very nice fish. Excellent coloration. His fin webbing is great but some of the rays are wavy. Nice fish overall._

Winner of the Crowntail class: LebronTheBetta's Lebron


----------



## Artemis

*Veiltails*

bettacrazygirl's Patriot

_The color is very good but the anal is far to long compared to the caudal. Ventrals are quite skinny._

Bettafishilove's Snoozle (I adore the name)

_Anal is slightly long and the last torn ray damages score as do the torn ventrals. _

bserrano2's Renji

_His color is brilliant. I would prefer it if his tail was fuller. His ventrals are a very good knife shape however his first dorsal rays are stubby._

Winner of the Veiltails: bserrano2's Renji


Note: Jexx's Galilieo appears to have crowntail webbing reduction and is therefore being entered into the Hybrid class.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Congratulations everyone! Here is a pic of my marble boy from a few days ago, he has changed lots!


----------



## Jexx

congrats winners!

are you going to judge the other types?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Patriot's caudal fin is actually a lot longer.  He was just swimming in that picture and had just turned around, so the rest of his tail is hidden. I wish I had my new tank before the contest had ended. I got some WAY better pictures of him since. Full flare too.

Congrats to all the other winners.


----------



## bserrano2

omg yay!!! Congrats to everyone on taking the time to care for their bettas!! Each one of them is beautiful!!...As for Renji's tail when I bought him in January he had fin rot and was very stressed due to the conditions he was in, so his tail is slowly growing back.


----------



## trilobite

Yay thanks guys :-D Blacky would be proud to know that, hopefully his children get his same good looks. Congrats to everyone for their beautiful fish


----------



## Otterfun

Artemis said:


> BeautifulBetta123's Marble
> 
> _Nice coloration. Elongated anal. Ventrals could be longer. I would prefer a straighter topline. The first rays of the dorsal are quite stubby. Overall, very pretty fish._
> 
> Trilobite's Blacky
> 
> _Dorsal could be more rounded but high first ray and ventrals could be more knife shaped. Nice tail and anal fin. Overall very nice fish._
> 
> Kiara1125's Daemon
> 
> _Anal and dorsal are slightly long. Nice large tail though. Ventrals aren't the same length but the coloring is wonderful. Fins are to big for the fish however. Overall, I would have this fish but many breeders would not._
> 
> Otterfun's Finn
> 
> _Nice coloration. Lip juts out slightly and dorsal is skimpy. Overall, excellent petstore buy. _
> 
> 
> Winner of the Halfmoon class: Trilobite's Blacky! Excellent carriage in this fish. Very pretty and high class.


Thanks, I will tell Finn to tuck his chin when he takes a phto next time...:-D

I totally did not expect to be mentioned here as everyone else did a great job as healers and caretakers.

Congrats everyone, your hearts as owners make you a winner already.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Alright! Won for CT class. ^.^ Lebron isn't really high quality, but at least he can be worked on if he were to breed. (He won't! He's too old and too much work to start buying breeding supplies. :s)


----------



## Artemis

*Deltas/Hybrids*

Winner of Delta-PhischandChips' Mephis

Winner of Hybrids- Jexx's Galileo


----------



## Artemis

*Females*

Perry the Platypus's Perry

_Excellent coloration though body shape isn't ideal. Caudal could be more rounded and anal further back but a very cute fish._

bettacrazygril86's Tiny Tina

_I really like the coloration and finnage (or what I can see) is very good. The ventrals are nice and relatively long and she has an excellent top line however the head has a slight scoop._

Kiara1125's Apocalyptica 

_The dragon scaling is incomplete and takes away from the beauty of the fish. A nice topline and the fins are consistent with combtail but the caudal is slightly triangular._

Jexx's Esmeralda

_The females coloring is nice and I really like the caudal. Her ventrals are very nice._

Winner Of Females- Esmeralda


----------



## Artemis

*Final Results*

Top Male- Trilobite's Blacky
Top Female- bettacrazygirl86's Tiny Tina
Grand Champion- Trilobite's Blacky
Reserve Grand Champion- bserrano2's Renji
Best Color- bserran2's Renji
Personal Picks- Trilobite's Blacky, Otterfun's Finn, Kiara1125's Daemon


----------



## RowdyBetta

Congrats to everyone! :-D


----------



## bserrano2

OMG!! im so excited I cant wait to let my Renji know!!! Congrats to everyone!! As a first time Betta owner i feel kinda special knowing I'm doing everything I can to make sure he is healthy and looks happy. 

In fact without this forum and everyone here being so nice and helpful I'd be completely clueless so thank you everyone!!


----------



## trilobite

Yay Blacky you hunk! Thanks so much :notworthy:
Congrats guys :-D


----------



## Jexx

OMG OMG OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE BOTH MY FISH ARE WINNERS!!! 
:'D I feel like I won the Nobel Peace prize. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Otterfun

Artemis said:


> Top Male- Trilobite's Blacky
> Top Female- bettacrazygirl86's Tiny Tina
> Grand Champion- Trilobite's Blacky
> Reserve Grand Champion- bserrano2's Renji
> Best Color- bserran2's Renji
> Personal Picks- Trilobite's Blacky, Otterfun's Finn, Kiara1125's Daemon


Wow, thanks for picking Finn. I will let him know and have him celebrate with some brine shrimp.


----------

